# Whale Stew



## Newfie (May 2, 2007)

Just found this Forum. Real cool!!!

Here's a recipe that is taken from an actual website, but I highly doubt if anyone will ever use it!! Maybe it should be in a comedy section.

*Whale Stew*
*Ingredients:*
1 (105 ton) Whale
1896 lbs Onions
7326 lbs Potatoes
1908 gallons Tomato Sauce
2276 lbs Carrots
927 lbs Celery 
104 lbs Salt
76 lbs Black Pepper
52 gallons Tabasco Sauce

*Directions:*
Place whale in pot with tomato sauce. Cook at 300 degrees for 4 hours. 
Add onions, potatoes, carrots, celery, salt, pepper and Tabasco sauce. Simmer 36 hours. 
Serves 347,161 people.

After this attempt at cooking humour, I will be posting some of my favourite recipes.

If anyone wants a recipe for this bird below, LMK:


----------



## Mithrandir-cl (Jul 30, 2006)

*Newfie, welcome and thank you...........*

you gave me and a co-worker a very good laugh.

Keep your sense of humor coming big guy!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

"Place whale in pot with tomato sauce." That's gotta be a BIG damn pot baby!

:biggrin:


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

:lol:...nice!


----------



## Contessa (Aug 8, 2007)

Newfie said:


> 52 gallons Tabasco Sauce


I find that 52 is just way too much. 51 is really all you need. :teacher:


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I like to add about 300-400 lbs garlic also!!


----------



## Contessa (Aug 8, 2007)

John51277 said:


> I like to add about 300-400 lbs garlic also!!


I don't know. Garlic can add a bit of kick, and there's already the pepper and tobasco sauce. Maybe only 200-300. I'll try that next time. Thanks for the tip though.

:lol:


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

Jim I am sure between you and Charlie you could post a great recipe for Flipper Pie?


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Daver3283 said:


> Jim I am sure between you and Charlie you could post a great recipe for Flipper Pie?


:lol:...that we could! Mmmmmm, seal flippers!


----------



## Newfie (May 2, 2007)

Labman said:


> :lol:...that we could! Mmmmmm, seal flippers!


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, GreenPeace will have us banned for sure!!!!!


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

LOL! Years ago as a grad student I helped autopsy a beached whale in CT. That was some experience. Several of us did manage to take home a big chunk of meat to ahhh... check it's edibility - ya that's it. We were somewhat paranoid about eating it right away, so we kept it frozen for 6 months and then BBQ'd the death out of it before eating it. I don't remember it as particularly good (sort of a cross between liver and fish if I remember) but then prime beef would have suffered from that treatment.


----------



## Newfie (May 2, 2007)

alanf said:


> snip...check it's edibility ....snip


I've eaten whale before. My mother-in-law boiled the be-Jeezuz out of it for about 4 hours to get all the fat & blood out and then fried it in onions and fat back. It was great.


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

I think the most exotic thing I have ever eaten would have to be Guinea Pig. It's a delicacy in Peru


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Tried alligator fritters once. Pretty damn good.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

I haven't tried whale meat...but porpoise is pretty good!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Daver3283 said:


> I think the most exotic thing I have ever eaten


Was my wife............damn outside voice again.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

FoZzMaN said:


> Tried alligator fritters once. Pretty damn good.


Me too...at a cajun place...not bad at all...


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> "Place whale in pot with tomato sauce." That's gotta be a BIG damn pot baby!
> 
> :biggrin:


HAHAHAHAHAH...that is the first thing I thought of!! LOL:lol:


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Sadly, I've eaten whale and cringed when I read the title  Nothing like it, except for seal...maybe


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

chicken feet are great, frogs legs in chilli and garlic are beautiful, and kangaroo done medium-rare. Look out Skip, Butters has a gun!


----------

